# N E C I - ?



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm seriously considering taking that "next big step" - going to culinary school. My heart is set on NECI. I already have a degree in business (graduated summa *** laude) and I know that academically I can make it. However, there are other logistical things to be worked out - for example, moving my family to Vermont, when I'm in Wisconsin.

If anyone reading has attended NECI and is willing to correspond with me for a while (and answering my mountains of questions) I'd greatly appreciate it. I need to get answers and get over my fears, otherwise I'll never make it there.

Thanks.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

If it is any inspiration for you, Alton Brown (Food Network's Good Eats ) did the same thing. He was a camera guy and went to NECI for a culinary background. He seems to be doing alright for himself!


----------



## cheffan (Jul 28, 2003)

Have you asked anyone in admissions to connect you with a student or graduate? They're very helpful that way.

I do work for the school and would be happy to answer any questions -- I moved to Vermont myself and I know it's a big deal -- but if you want a more unbiased perspective admissions can connect you with a current student or alumnus (tho' probably you won't be talking with Alton Brown!).

Vermont is a very beautiful place and very safe and welcoming for families. We have lots of Midwesterners here and they seem to particularly love it!


----------

